# ViciousMIUI V5 M7VZW or M7 in general (Thoughts?)



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

So I've been working on a port for the Verizon M7 of MIUI V5..

It's been a while since I released anything and some of this stuff takes time and you don't really hear much talk of MIUI anymore. So this post is really more or less a poll to see who would be interested in some MIUI love for the HTC One M7VZW..

I own the Verizon variant which is what I'm primarily working on, but I'm not opposed to get this going on the other variants of the M7 if people are actually interested in it..

So what's up??? Do you want a Vicious return!!! Let me know.........

Vicious out


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

Always down for more ROMs!


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

Paullie V, hell yeah I haven't run your MIUI since the T-Bolt days! RW community for One is awful tho, why no XDA?


----------



## eyetek (Dec 29, 2011)

Would love to try it out.


----------



## Herithegreat (Jan 21, 2012)

Been waiting for MIUI since I got this phone. Would definitely enjoy running it.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

For the love of all that is holy and Kate uptons tits, yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes! The return of ViciousMIUI!!


----------



## Basketballhero75 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes! Please get this ROM out into the public! I've been patiently waiting for it and it's seemingly gone nowhere. It would be a great addition to the ROM base. Thank you so much! Verizon MIUI all the way!

Any beta builds available for us?  Optimism never hurt anyone!


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been waiting for MIUI rom since I bought the device, I would really love to try it! I have an international version, so... :grin:


----------



## mrbrightsky (Oct 29, 2013)

I actually registered just to say: o god, yes. Bring it on!


----------



## Basketballhero75 (Jan 24, 2012)

Any word on this project?


----------

